# How to reset the ink cartridge level on the Epson



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Dear Pro's,

Can someone explain to me how to reset the ink cartridge level on an Epson 1280? 

- I am using a CIS from inkjetfly.

Any other Epson model users can also share the way they do this process, you never know, this might also work for the 1280.

- Does this have something to do with the printer model or the CIS model?

Thanks in advance for the feedback.

James


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

James - Turn the printer off for at least 15 seconds and it should reset the chip.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry. I overlooked the rest of your question. This has to do with the printer and not the CIS. The printer keeps track of how much ink has been used & tries to write that level to the chip. So in order to clear the printer's memory, you have to turn it off.


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

I did turn it Off for more then 3 hours with no success.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

If nobody can answer your question here, you might want to try the Epson Yahoo Group


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

James.

Give this link a try. http://www.inksupply.com/qb7.cfm 

Jim


----------



## kapich (May 22, 2008)

I am now having the same problem. It was working fine @ one point once I unplugged them and plugged them back in, but I had to pump the ink back to the cartridge so for some reason I took them out completely not knowing how to do so and not it is simply the yellow cartridge that isn't recognized, I believe this is due to the previous epson cartridge that was empty before. (I need to clear it's memory)


----------



## russianlul (Jan 20, 2009)

this epson situation sucks


----------

